# Q Code Fee Schedule



## priscillaburkhart (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea where I can find Medicare's fee schedule for Q4037 & Q4038? We have an insurance that states they will reimburse Medicare rates and I am trying to put together a letter of agreement w/the carrier but I am not able to locate the casting supply fee. Any direction will be greatly appreciated. Thanks - Priscilla


----------



## RebeccaCross* (Apr 2, 2014)

Try this link...

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicar...st.html?DLPage=6&DLSort=2&DLSortDir=ascending


----------



## priscillaburkhart (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you Rebecca!! It's exactly what I was looking for


----------

